# Going to MFF for my first con...any advice?



## DjembeTheApe (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello All!

So I'll be going to MFF this year, but I've never been to a single con. What are some do's and don'ts for a first time con goer? Is it better to go with someone you know or by yourself? And estimated cost? (I'm saving about a grand) I also still have to put together some sort of a fursuit (which shouldn't be too difficult for a chimpanzee). Thanks for all advice given!!


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jul 29, 2017)

MFF will be my first big con. I can tell you to book your hotel room early. The Hyatt sells out in minutes once they open up the MFF room block, but there are several other hotels in the same complex. I got a room at the Aloft, which is a bit of a walk, but still reasonably close. I'm figuring on at least a grand as well, between the hotel, flight, food, merch, etc. Hope to see you there!


----------



## DjembeTheApe (Aug 1, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> MFF will be my first big con. I can tell you to book your hotel room early. The Hyatt sells out in minutes once they open up the MFF room block, but there are several other hotels in the same complex. I got a room at the Aloft, which is a bit of a walk, but still reasonably close. I'm figuring on at least a grand as well, between the hotel, flight, food, merch, etc. Hope to see you there!


That's where I was looking too, the comfort inn had some decent pricing but it's a little far from the con. I plan on booking room within a couple of weeks. I hope to see you there as well! Kinda nervous as I will be traveling on my own, hope to make a lot of new friends!


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll be alone, too, although I'm meeting my fursuit maker there and she has a room party planned. Let's keep in touch!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah, don't trash the hotel.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 2, 2017)

And have fun?

I don't know because I never been to one but thats all I can think off.


----------



## DjembeTheApe (Aug 2, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I'll be alone, too, although I'm meeting my fursuit maker there and she has a room party planned. Let's keep in touch!


Absolutely, would love to be able to meet and enjoy the con with someone else! My screen name here is the same as my FA. Also if you need help with room share I havent booked anywhere yet.


----------



## DjembeTheApe (Aug 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah, don't trash the hotel.


Heh I'm pretty clean when it comes to my living space, so no worries about that.


----------



## DjembeTheApe (Aug 2, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> And have fun?
> 
> I don't know because I never been to one but thats all I can think off.


Definitely gonna have fun! I've been wanting to go to a con since I've been in the fandom. 8 years later it's finally happening!


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 3, 2017)

Lots of cons have a panel called Your First Furry Con shortly after the opening ceremonies, and many of those are up on YouTube. Just search on “your first furry con.”

And it’s good that you’re budgeting too. Con expenses are commonly boiled down to the mnemonic FRESH-T: food, registration, emergencies, stuff (souvenirs, dealer den purchases, etc), hotel (share a room and save!), and transportation.

Another thread on the FA forum is rather old, but it helped me out a lot for my first con too:
forums.furaffinity.net: Your First Con: What to expect

Hope you have lots of fun at MFF!


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 4, 2017)

I got a single king bed room, but I'm going to try and switch to a double queen bed room so I have a chance to find a roommate so I can cut the room expenses in half. That plan relies on finding someone who's responsible and not going to trash the room or make noise all night...or do gross stuff in the room. I'm just in this thing for innocent fun!


----------



## DjembeTheApe (Aug 4, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I got a single king bed room, but I'm going to try and switch to a double queen bed room so I have a chance to find a roommate so I can cut the room expenses in half. That plan relies on finding someone who's responsible and not going to trash the room or make noise all night...or do gross stuff in the room. I'm just in this thing for innocent fun!


I'm highly responsible, and more importantly not a creeper lol! I view the fandom in a completely innocent light, so I know how you feel. That's why I have been nervous trying to find a roommate as well. I don't want to come back from the con to find a giant yiff party in my room lol. If that's what some enjoy, hey do your thing, but I never want to have to see anything like that. I hate that I have to explain to non furs that most of us don't view the fandom as some sort of fetish.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 5, 2017)

I'll work on it tomorrow. It may take a while for a double room to open up, but I'll grab one as soon as I can. You seem like a good potential roommate. I'll PM you with details if I can change my reservation to a double room.


----------



## DjembeTheApe (Aug 5, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I'll work on it tomorrow. It may take a while for a double room to open up, but I'll grab one as soon as I can. You seem like a good potential roommate. I'll PM you with details if I can change my reservation to a double room.


Awesome!! Sounds great! You seem like a cool roommate as well, it'll be nice to be able to enjoy the con with someone else in the fandom. And hey if nothing does open up, I'm completely fine with bringing a sleeping bag and sleeping in the floor. I've been camping so many times, I can really sleep anywhere lol.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 5, 2017)

I'll have to call them. I can't change the reservation online. There were no double rooms when I booked mine, but cancellations happen pretty regularly, so I'm confident you won't have to sleep on the floor.


----------



## DjembeTheApe (Aug 7, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I'll have to call them. I can't change the reservation online. There were no double rooms when I booked mine, but cancellations happen pretty regularly, so I'm confident you won't have to sleep on the floor.


Heard that, just keep in touch! My telegram is DjembeTheApe to make communication a little easier.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't have Telegram. I got the app, but it put adware on my phone. I also heard concerns that it can somehow "out" you as a furry by sending messages to your contacts? I'll use the PM here once I get more info.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Aug 15, 2017)

Advice? Watch out for people who are wasted and beyond any hope of reason. They may just decide that your outfit means you're into S&M or are as interested in finding a private room as they are. Or, just as bad, they may well throw up on you. In any case, avoid them like the plague.

Make sure you drink plenty of water, sit down to rest frequently, get some sleep at night, and be sure to check out of your room early enough. If you will be arriving in the AM or early in the PM, expect to be carrying all your luggage if you can't leave it in your car, as your hotel room may not be ready yet.

If you're planning on buying stuff, make sure you have enough space in your bag for whatever you would conceivably get. 

Make a schedule of all the panels, games, and activities you want to attend. If you go in with a plan, you'll be able to do more. Don't be shy about participating, this is going to be one of the best experiences of your life.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 25, 2017)

I didn't take the time to read all the replies.  I have given the "first con" panels many times.
Make sure you have your budget in hand, especially if you are cash tight.  There is nothing as embarrassing as trying to live out of the con suite (if they have one) for food.  Make sure you have funds to eat on, stay on, and go home on.
Try to maintain your 6/2/1 during the con which is six hours of sleep (minimum), two meals, and one shower.  
Try to go with friends or meet friends there if possible.  I know many furs who feel left out or alienated because they don't know anyone at a con.  Personally, I get along with just about anyone, but if you're shy, especially, you might feel intimidated making new friends, so try to hedge that bet a bit if you can.  
Get a schedule and try to pick out the things you want to attend/see.  If you are or aren't suiting, go to the fursuit parade.  If you fursuit, join in, and if you are just watching, it's the best way to see most of the suits at the con.  
If your con has a con suite, use it to get a snack to give an energy boost.  
Ask permission before snapping pictures.  It's just plain polite.  Don't go into the headless lounge unless you are a suiter or handler. ESPECIALLY don't take pics of people with their heads/costumes partially removed as that is considered a faux pas.  
Ask or give a gesture for permission to hug.  Don't "glomp" hug (double secret attack hug from a blind side).  The other person might not be ready for it, especially a fursuiter.
Don't "camp out" at anyone's table during the con.  The dealers and artist alley folks are trying to make a little money, and unless you are buying something, don't block the traffic flow.  It's OK to give a polite "I love your work" or some other suitable compliment, but move on unless the artist/vendor engages you in conversation.  Also, if you are commissioning art, try to get your order in early so that you have a better chance to get your art finished during the con.  Don't harass any artist you commission.  They want just as badly to get your art finished as you want to get it.  Showing up every fifteen minutes doesn't help.
Don't be rude to others.  I'm sorry I have to even bring this up, but there are some pretty rude folks out there.  Don't be one of them.  The con is a place for fun and to relax as being a Furry. Don't impose yourself on others or make rude comments about their appearance or behavior.  Mind your language and dress appropriately, especially around minors.  
Speaking of minors, all cons maintain a strict policy concerning minors.  No drinking/drugs, sexual contact (including language), or showing of sexually oriented art or products.  If you are under age, it is not cool to try to cop some alcohol.  You endanger the con and risk getting whoever gives you alcohol/drugs in major trouble, as in jail time.  Also, if you get caught with drugs, no matter how old you are, you will be kicked out of the con, and probably be visited by the police. 
Don't drink to the point that you become a liability.  If you are going to get blitzed, have friends to take care of you.  If you become too much of a problem, the con has the option of kicking you out.
Dress appropriately.  This varies from con to con.  Usually a collar is all right, but BDSM stuff normally isn't.  If you want to wear questionable attire, ask the staff first if you plan on wearing it in public.  Whatever you do in your room is up to you.
Don't trash your room or the hotel.  The con is responsible, and if THEY get charged, you can be sure YOU will get charged and probably get banned, too.
I always try to remember to TIP my room cleaners.  A buck or three on the pillow for them makes sure you get good service and it makes the staff feel loved.
Don't argue with hotel or convention staff.  Use discretion and courtesy when dealing with the hotel staff.  If Con staff tells you something you don't like, don't argue with them.  If you feel you aren't being treated fairly, politely ask for someone higher up.  It depends on what the problem is and where the problem occurs.  Try to keep your request within the area where the problem occurs, like the dealer den, registration, etcetera.  Don't ask for the con chair for every little problem.  They have enough to handle.
If you lose something, ask a con staff member where the lost and found is.  Stuff normally gets turned in.  Even money, sometimes.
Stay hydrated.  Especially if you are fursuiting, and double especially if you are fursuiting and at one of the dances.
Support the con's charity.  Even if it is only a dollar.  It's for the animals.
I'm tired and I am sure I didn't cover everything, but it is what is is. If you have a specific question, just note me on me FA page - Keefur.


----------



## EinTheFox (Aug 28, 2017)

I am also looking into saving up to go to MFF as my first con. If I can go, I'm going to bunk with some friends, so we'll be splitting the hotel bill. I'm not sure if I want to wait until next year or try to go this year... My fur stuff is just a set of ears and a tail since I haven't looked into the costs and such of a suit yet. Hit me up on Telegram if you'd like. :3 My username is EinTheFox


----------



## RivendellWolf (Aug 28, 2017)

Let us know if you end up going. It'll be nice to meet some more people.


----------



## EinTheFox (Sep 15, 2017)

It's looking like it'll be a yes! Just pending getting confirmation from my manager that I can get the time off before I book my flight and secure a con pass. :3


----------



## RivendellWolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Great to hear!


----------



## EinTheFox (Sep 16, 2017)

Flight booked, going to be getting my con pass in a few weeks, and I've got other stuff set up already. Looking forward to being able to meet y'all ^^


----------



## RivendellWolf (Sep 16, 2017)

You're ahead of me. I got the hotel room and the pass, but no plane tickets yet. I'll be on that as soon as I get my next paycheck.


----------



## EinTheFox (Sep 17, 2017)

I used Google Flights at the suggestion of another to find a good flight itinerary to at least start with. Forewarned, basic economy (which most of the best priced flights are listed as) is crap because you have to pay for carry on at the gate... I managed to snag United nonstop to and from for just shy of $140 round trip with standard economy from San Diego to O'Hare.


----------



## Dubwolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Oh nice
I will be going on MFF for first time with couple of friends ^^


----------



## EinTheFox (Sep 19, 2017)

Awesome!! We should schedule a meet up or something somehow, the lot of us. :3


----------



## RivendellWolf (Sep 19, 2017)

EinTheFox said:


> I used Google Flights at the suggestion of another to find a good flight itinerary to at least start with. Forewarned, basic economy (which most of the best priced flights are listed as) is crap because you have to pay for carry on at the gate... I managed to snag United nonstop to and from for just shy of $140 round trip with standard economy from San Diego to O'Hare.


Nice! Looks like I'll have to drive 7 hours to Denver to get a bargain flight, so I may just pay the $367 to fly out locally and save the drive. Still not bad...


----------



## EinTheFox (Sep 20, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Nice! Looks like I'll have to drive 7 hours to Denver to get a bargain flight, so I may just pay the $367 to fly out locally and save the drive. Still not bad...



Holy eff... Yeah, at that point it seems like you'd be swapping out gas for a cheaper plane ticket, and seven hours of driving on top of getting to an airport early? Hell no lol xD


----------



## riuken (Sep 26, 2017)

I will be going on MFF for first


----------



## riuken (Sep 26, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I'll be alone, too, although I'm meeting my fursuit maker there and she has a room party planned. Let's keep in touch!


I will also be alone, since it is my first convention, my English is bad but I still hope to be able to make friends, msin inportar the barrier


----------



## RivendellWolf (Sep 28, 2017)

riuken said:


> I will also be alone, since it is my first convention, my English is bad but I still hope to be able to make friends, msin inportar the barrier


English skills are not a problem. I hope to have everyone on this thread meet up at some point and experience our first MFF together!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 29, 2017)

Bring condoms...lots and lots of them...


----------



## RivendellWolf (Sep 29, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Bring condoms...lots and lots of them...


Eek! Those narcotic pills from your dental surgery are not sitting well with you Fuzzy. Don't bring condoms if you want to be in my general proximity! I don't like the grody sex stuff!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 29, 2017)

Lol! Riven I love you mate


----------



## EinTheFox (Oct 1, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> English skills are not a problem. I hope to have everyone on this thread meet up at some point and experience our first MFF together!


Yes!  Just over a month away now! So excited!


----------



## riuken (Oct 4, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> Eek! Those narcotic pills from your dental surgery are not sitting well with you Fuzzy. Don't bring condoms if you want to be in my general proximity! I don't like the grody sex stuff!


what is grody sex?


----------



## riuken (Oct 4, 2017)

EinTheFox said:


> Yes!  Just over a month away now! So excited!


thank you


----------



## RivendellWolf (Oct 4, 2017)

riuken said:


> what is grody sex?


Grody=disgusting. It was a joke.


----------



## EinTheFox (Oct 7, 2017)

riuken said:


> thank you


Of course! <3


----------



## Narj (Nov 3, 2017)

Going to MFF for the first time by myself. Is there an event for first time con goers?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

Narj said:


> Going to MFF for the first time by myself. Is there an event for first time con goers?



im sure there is. I know anthro northwest has a first time con goer panel too


----------



## RivendellWolf (Nov 3, 2017)

I'll send out some PMs with my contact info when the time gets close. I'm hoping to get a bunch of furs from this forum together at MFF at some point.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I'll send out some PMs with my contact info when the time gets close. I'm hoping to get a bunch of furs from this forum together at MFF at some point.



you gonna send me a ticket for the con right? plane ticket too?


----------



## RivendellWolf (Nov 4, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you gonna send me a ticket for the con right? plane ticket too?


Shit, I might as well send you a plane ticket since it would probably cost way less to fly from Portland to Chicago than from BFE to Chicago even though I'm closer. Stupid civilization!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

lol probably actually!


----------



## Narj (Nov 4, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I'll send out some PMs with my contact info when the time gets close. I'm hoping to get a bunch of furs from this forum together at MFF at some point.


that would be awesome!


----------

